# Have Home Improvement Questions For Ty Pennington?



## metrocenter (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello everyone  Im here on behalf of The Oprah Winfrey Show and wanted to let you know that they have an upcoming episode for which theyre seeking guests.  Do you have a home improvement question that only Ty Pennington can answer for you?  Are you in the middle of a home design project and need Ty's help to finish it?  Do you have a great do-it-yourself idea that you want Ty to know about?  Do you have a home improvement creation that you want to show off to Ty?  Well, we have great news for you! Ty Pennington is coming to The Oprah Winfrey Show to help you solve all your home design dilemmas!  If you are a HUGE Ty Pennington fan and have a question just for him, we want to know!

If youre interested in learning more, please click here. Or go to go to http://www.oprah.com/beontheshow and click on Ty Pennington links on the top right hand side or under the Decorating section.


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought he was just a talk show host. He's a contractor?


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 28, 2008)

Ty (and Sears) wants to be the commercialized Ask This Old House.

It leaves me with certain feelings of apathy and minor confusion.

Do I miss Bob Villa at all?


----------

